# THE ARMY WANTS YOU - To come out of retirement...



## RetPara (Mar 25, 2020)

This is no bullshit, they are serious.

DFAS-SmartDocs@mail.mil
Wed 3/25/2020 3:52 PM


The U.S. Army is reaching out to gauge the interest of our retired officers, noncommissioned officers and Soldiers who would be willing to assist with the COVID-19 coronavirus pandemic response effort should their skills and expertise be required.

These extraordinary challenges require equally extraordinary solutions and that's why we're turning to you -- trusted professionals capable of operating under constantly changing conditions.  When the Nation called -- you answered, and now, that call may come again.

If interested and you remain qualified to serve in any of the following health care specialties: 60F: Critical Care Officer; 60N: Anesthesiologist; 66F: Nurse Anesthetist; 66S: Critical Care Nurse; 66P: Nurse Practitioner; 66T: ER Nurse; 68V: Respiratory Specialist; 68W: Medic - we need to hear from you STAT!

If you are working in a civilian hospital or medical facility, please let us know.  We do not want to detract from the current care and treatment you are providing to the Nation.

While this is targeted at medical specialties, if you are interested in re-joining the team and were in a different specialty, let us know your interest.

If interested please contact Human Resources Command, Reserve Personnel Management Directorate, at usarmy.knox.hrc.mbx.g3-retiree-recall@mail.mil or call 502-613-4911, and provide your phone number, address, email, and MOS/Branch.

LTG Thomas C. Seamands
Deputy Chief of Staff, G-1


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Mar 25, 2020)

If they promoted me to 06 I might think about it.


----------



## Brill (Mar 25, 2020)

They should have included 35Ps with 2/2 in Chinese.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2020)

Damn....I just posted this in the military section....Mods feel free to delete mine.


Fixed. 
Ooh Rah


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm trying to get _to_ retirement, not back out of it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d come back and do my remaining 9.5 (probably more than that) if they’re willing to take a dilapidated middle aged woman who got out with a P3 for her hip, hypertension, and anger issues. Oh, and a hefty promotion after I went through retraining. 🤣


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm in too...as long as there's a BMI over 72% waiver.  Cross train into medic, no problem....my speciality is rectal thermometers and neck tourniquets!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2020)

Can I still take 2 hour lunches and partake in Mojito Monday's, Tequilla Tuesday, Whiskey Wednesday, Thirst Thursday, and Find Me Friday's?


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 27, 2020)

Late 30's E-4 medic...hhhmmm let me think about it.


----------



## GOTWA (Mar 27, 2020)

lindy said:


> They should have included 35Ps with 2/2 in Chinese.



Wrong recruitment thread, NERD. 






😘


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 27, 2020)

Phone rings:

"Hello?"

"Hi, this is COL. Smith...I am calling to see if you'd be interested in coming out of retirement and serving on the frontline of COVID response?"


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Can I still take 2 hour lunches and partake in Mojito Monday's, Tequilla Tuesday, Whiskey Wednesday, Thirst Thursday, and Find Me Friday's?



If you’re a Warrant Officer then yes. 😎


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 27, 2020)

Think you can pass the fitness test from a wheelchair? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Think you can pass the fitness test from a wheelchair? Asking for a friend.



You are a future Space Force operator my friend. No gravity...


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 27, 2020)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 27, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> You are a future Space Force operator my friend. No gravity...



Power suit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ummmmm.....yeah, NO!


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2020)

Apparently +9k responded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243650947177381892


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 28, 2020)

If I got out higher ranking I'd think about it. I can no longer live on SPC Mob pay.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 28, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> If I got out higher ranking I'd think about it. I can no longer live on SPC Mob pay.


I shudder to think of funding my current lifestyle on Mafia pay.

LL


----------



## Bypass (Mar 28, 2020)

Retired middle or later aged people with COV. Yeah that'll work.


----------

